# Slava Transistor



## jansimplymodern (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi,

II got this watch you can see at the pictures

And It have probably been given to a Danish person - by the Russian president in June 1964 when he visited Copenhagen.

Its in gold - and numbered as 00006 at the back side.

I am not a spcialist in watches but this watch maked me make search on the web - and I have not seen other of these in gold.

I understand it's the first electronic watch and a copy brought from the USA from the Russian president who maked around 1000 copies.

Do you have more specific knowhow about this watch ? I Realized that almost no of them works - is it not possiple to repair them ?

...........how do I upload Pictures ??


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome.

Do you have the photo's hosted somewhere on the web already, somewhere like photobucket?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like a very rare and sought after watch, If it is this Slava Electronic? it is a very rare & sought after watch, they can be repaired yes

http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/details.pl?id=0622

I quote from Mark Gordons site USSR time

: Exact copy of the Bulova Accutron 214, the world's first electric 'tuning fork' watch, introduced in 1960 (precedes quartz watches). 
- Extremely rare; produced in very small numbers. Most estimates state less than 1000. 
- Inscribed: ''To V.S. Prokopets from his battle friends. August 2, 1970'' 
- Likely this is Lt. Col. Valentin Prokopets, commanding officer of a Soviet SAM missile air defense team targeting American B-52's over North Vietnam and Cambodia in the late 1960s. He was a specialist in the integration of radar tracking information fed to SAM missile launch sites. 
- According to a 1st Moscow Watch Factory employee I recently interviewed, this caliber was pirated from Bulova using reverse engineering in an act of patent infringement. 
- Supposedly, Nikita Khrushchev, Secretary General of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union 1953-1964, returned from a trip to the USA with a Bulova Accutron 214, the world's first electronic watch, & asked Soviet engineers to produce a similar watch. Production began at the 2MWF a few years later. It is estimated that about 1000 watches were made, mostly distributed in the government and military. 
- Not presently working. 
- See also number 1285, 1302 & 1406 for other examples of this watch & movement.

Cheers Martin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

wow ! Russ copy of of a bulova tuneing fork wow


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinzx said:


> : Exact copy of the Bulova Accutron 214,


 This is not quite true. It is true that the Slava is a copy of the Accutron 214, but it is not an *exact* copy. If that were so, the wheels etc would be interchangeable...and they are not. The wheels have different pivot diameters plus a few other differences ...I know this from first hand experience :wink: .


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > This is not quite true. It is true that the Slava is a copy of the Accutron 214, but it is not an *exact* copy. If that were so, the wheels etc would be interchangeable...and they are not. The wheels have different pivot diameters plus a few other differences ...I know this from first hand experience :wink: .
> ...


 Just for clarification I quoted from Mark Gordon's USSR tme

Cheers Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinzx said:


> Just for clarification I quoted from Mark Gordon's USSR tme
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Yes, I realize that...sorry, I was a bit aggressive in my trimming of the text...I should have left the source of the quote.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yes, I realize that...sorry, I was a bit aggressive in my trimming of the text...I should have left the source of the quote.


 No problem Paul 

Thanks for your expertise
Cheers Martin


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Remember Concordski? Another Russian copy. :laugh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I recall Paul (SilverHawk) reviewing the differences and similarities soem years ago on the forum. It's kinda' like Russia invented (substitute modern invention of choice) around the late 60's onwards, and John logie Baird was fair birling in his grave when telly was mentioned, as was Mr Marconi and a few others in the technology fields :yes:


----------



## jansimplymodern (Mar 16, 2016)

https://live.bruun-rasmussen.dk/m/search?q=slava


----------

